# Andrea Bertolacci



## The P (18 Maggio 2015)

Beh, mi sembra arrivato il momento di parlarne.

Uno dei migliori centrocampisti della serie A questa stagione. 6 goal quasi tutti molto belli, assist, dinamismo. Insomma, spostato a centrocampo - prima da mezzala poi da regista - ha trovato la sua dimensione. 

Credo sia al momento un centrocampista molto sottovalutato (da me in primis). E' in comproprietà tra Roma e Genoa e lo accostano spesso a noi. Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Maggio 2015)

Può fare bene come Bonaventura. Se prendiamo solo questo però arriviamo un'altra volta nella parte destra.

Ma è il regista del Genoa ? O lo fa Costa ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Maggio 2015)

Lo esigo al posto dei due gemelcessi e di quello scarpone di Poli. Un giocatore che anch'io ritenevo sopravvalutato come i cessi di italiani di oggi ma che ultimamente ho rivalutato, fa dei gol bellissimi, ed è un simil-Bonaventura. Ovviamente se arrivasse con l'arrivo dei cinesi potrebbe solo essere un'ottima alternativa, in caso contrario nella mediocrità attuale sarebbe il nostro miglior centrocampista


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2015)

Ha sempre fatto la mezzala sin dai tempi del Lecce,
siam sempre li, lui è certamente da prendere, ma a contorno di un paio di fuoriclasse


----------



## diavolo (18 Maggio 2015)

Ottimo prospetto per club che ambiscono ad una salvezza tranquilla.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Maggio 2015)

Ma dai ragazzi, ogni volta sempre la stessa storia.
Un ragazzo italiano fa 6 mesi bene e allora diventa il nuovo nome che tutti vogliono e sicuro te lo fanno pagare caro. Quanti ne abbiamo visti così? Troppi, vedi Poli, Aquilani, Montolivo, ecc..


----------



## aleslash (18 Maggio 2015)

A me piace molto, ma prima magari prenderei un paio di titolari e poi penserei a un comprimario


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2015)

E' un buon giocatore ma a noi servirebbero giocatori che spostano gli equilibri in mezzo al campo e non comprimari.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Maggio 2015)

Ottimo come contorno (tipo Sturaro nella Juve), sempre che ci sia la voglia di tornare in alto. Altrimenti è tutto un altro paio di maniche....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2015)

A centrocampo bisogna fare molti cambiamenti e, in attesa di novità sulla cessione, ci sta sicuramente come alternativa per far rifiatare i titolari. Sempre che arrivino questi titolari, sono anni che li aspetto.


----------



## Djici (18 Maggio 2015)

In rosa per la pprossima stagione abbiamo SOLO Montolivo e Poli (+ Bonaventura ma che rende meglio giocando piu alto).
De Jong, Muntari, Essien e Van Ginkel partono.

Devono arrivare come minimo 3 giocatori (per me ne arrivano 4 e Jack sara spostato definitivamente piu alto).

Chi crede che arriverano Verratti, Pjanic, Schweinsteiger e Fabregas non ci ha capito nulla.

Se ci va bene arriva uno forte li in mezzo (Gundogan ?) e li altri sarano giocatori di prospettiva tipo Rabiot, Grenier, Maher, Clasie...

Devono arrivare PER FORZA giocatori di contorno.
A me Bertolacci andrebbe benissimo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> In rosa per la pprossima stagione abbiamo SOLO Montolivo e Poli (+ Bonaventura ma che rende meglio giocando piu alto).
> De Jong, Muntari, Essien e Van Ginkel partono.
> 
> Devono arrivare come minimo 3 giocatori (per me ne arrivano 4 e Jack sara spostato definitivamente piu alto).
> ...



.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2015)

Sarebbe un buon panchinaro. In ogni caso è più forte di Mortolivo.
Ma è un mediocre per squadre mediocri. Non è un giocatore da squadra ambiziosa. Insomma, non me lo vedo nel centrocampo di nessuna squadra che voglia giocare la Champions.


----------

